# Explore The Outdoors This Summer - Statewide Campaign Kickoff At Alum Creek State Par



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ODNR and many of its recreational partners are challenging the stateâs young people to turn off their computers, televisions and PlayStations and âExplore the Outdoorsâ this summer. 5/10/08

More...


----------

